# The rodent was wrong!



## billski (Mar 23, 2013)

A late-breaking development:

A Pennsylvania law firm has announced it will be defending Phil, writing: _Please  be advised that Nurick Law Group, LLC proudly represents the interests  of Phil Sowerby, a/k/a “Punxsutawney Phil Sowerby” a/k/a “Punxsutawney  Phil” (hereinafter “Punxsutawney Phil”) his predecessors and progeny,  for the purposes of this preposterous prosecution and persecution.  Punxsutawney Phil provides (primarily Pennsylvanians) preeminent  prognostication predicated on the position of his shadow."_


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2013)

OK...now we would be seriously griping here if Phil had seen his shadow and we had a torch in March like last year...;-)


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2013)

True dat!

The GFS has been wrong all winter!


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## bigbog (May 3, 2013)

Think Punx Phil has been fed a few too many chemically-laced products....


----------



## legalskier (May 8, 2013)




----------



## vcunning (May 12, 2013)

For clarification, I went to Punxsutawney on February 2nd this year.  Personally met with Phil and his co-handler, John Griffiths.  I saw Phil see his shadow (along with my 20,000 closest friends at Gobbler's Knob).  Phil was set-up.


----------



## The Future (May 13, 2013)

billski said:


> View attachment 8416
> 
> A late-breaking development:
> 
> A Pennsylvania law firm has announced it will be defending Phil, writing: _Please  be advised that Nurick Law Group, LLC proudly represents the interests  of Phil Sowerby, a/k/a “Punxsutawney Phil Sowerby” a/k/a “Punxsutawney  Phil” (hereinafter “Punxsutawney Phil”) his predecessors and progeny,  for the purposes of this preposterous prosecution and persecution.  Punxsutawney Phil provides (primarily Pennsylvanians) preeminent  prognostication predicated on the position of his shadow."_



Ridiculous! I thought this was a joke until you linked to the Washington Post. Just when you think you can't be surprised by a lawsuit...


I'm sure glad he was wrong though!


----------

